# Onestà affettiva!



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2012)

Credo che tradire non sia una cosa leggera per nessuno, checchè se ne possa dire, o possa sembrare. Dietro c'è sempre un disagio, più o meno profondo, lo dico da traditore (pre- e post- matrimoniale). Quando si ama non si tradisce, punto e basta. Il problema è che, purtroppo, quando l'amore finisce, bisognerebbe avere la lucidità di comprenderlo e cercare altre soluzioni, evitando fasi compulsive: questo è impossibile, per come è fatto mediamente l'animo umano, altrimenti il tradimento non esisterebbe. Tradire è comunque sempre un punto di partenza, non di arrivo: è l'inizio di una evoluzione, che può essere rapida o lenta, ma è comunque una evoluzione, che porta prima o poi da qualche altra parte. Tempi e modalità di questa evoluzione dipendono molto anche da possibiltà concrete: presenza di figli, aspetti economico-logistici, situazioni interne alla coppia, presenza di un nuovo amore. Nessuno giudichi gli altri, ma giudichi solo se stesso. Altrimenti cadere nella presunzione e nella autoreferenzialità è un attimo.
E' la mia modestissima opinione.

(Hirohito)


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2012)

Scusa?


----------



## Tebe (1 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt5527 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa?


e, infatti...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2012)

é un bellissimo post di Hirohito che la dice molto lunga...no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2012)

Infatti io bloggo solo le cose che più mi piacciono no? Cioè il mio blog reale è tutto il forum no? E che problemi ci sono?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2012)

nessun problema, bellissimo post.
Solo che non l'hai bloggato, sembrava scritto da te ed ero piuttosto perplessa perchè non è assolutamente il tuo stile.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Novembre 2012)

condivido in pieno Hiro.


----------

